# 5D III or 6D



## Gibrun (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey all!

I suspect this has been answered many times over, but we're all slightly different photographers so I thought I would re-ask.

I currently shoot with a T1i and I've been wanting to upgrade for some time.

Right now I have my eyes on the 5D mk III, but I'm sure I'm not the first person so be a little hesitant about the price.  I do a LOT of night / low light photography, so that's the main thing that is attracting me to the 5D.  I also do a lot of HDR, and like the HDR bracketing options (as opposed to the 6D 3-exposure bracketing).  Finally, I like the saved memory presets on the 5D.

So I guess my question is, has anyone out there shot with both and can tell me if the 5D is so spectacular at low light that I would be crazy to not buy it?

Thanks!

DJ


----------



## goodguy (Sep 14, 2013)

HEre is a surprise for you, the 6D is better in low light then the 5D.

The 5D is a pro camera while the 6D isn't.
The AF system is far superior to the one on the 6D, for the average user there really is not need to go as high as the 5D if he can get the 6D.
6D is an awesome camera and I think you can save your money and get the 6D


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 15, 2013)

Low Light: 6D is *better *at this, slightly, but still better, than the 5DIII.

HDR bracketing: This is not a very good reason to choose between Canon cameras, because you can simply install Magic Lantern firmware on any Canon camera and get very easy to use 7-9-I think even 11-bracketed HDR sets. By the way, Canon has I believe directly stated that magic lantern does NOT void your warranty, as it does not actually change any software on the camera (it lives on your memory card and the camera runs the programs for it from there, remotely):
Magic Lantern | Home

Memory presets: The 6D also has this. Although it only has 2 save memory preset modes (C1, C2), compared to the 5DIII's three (C1, C2, C3).



So for the needs you have mentioned, You should definitely get the 6D, unless one extra custom mode is worth $1700 to you (lol)... 

The main advantage of the 5DIII is it's extra focusing points, but you didn't mention being a user of multiple focus points, nor did you mention being too interested in sports or flying birds or anything that would heavily rely on many focus points.  So that's probably not too important to you.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 15, 2013)

just to say thanks for asking and thanks for replying on this question. I'm torn between the two, always asking if 5dmk3 is something I need, or I can be very happy with 6D. 
From what I've read so far (experiences of people, not reviews) 6D would be my choice.


----------



## grafxman (Sep 15, 2013)

I bought the 6D because of its excellent noise free/low noise images in high ISO/low light areas. Some of my photography is inside museums which never seem to have enough light. I had previously been using a 7D and a 50D before I bought the 7D. The biggest, and thus far insurmountable, problem I have encountered is with the poor lens selection for full frame cameras. The Canon 24-105mm macro lens that came with the camera leaves much to be desired in all areas. Its zoom range is very limited compared to what I'm accustomed to. On my 7D I use Sigma's excellent 18-250mm macro. It seems as if every photo I take with the Canon lens is just a tiny bit soft looking. Other users have noticed the same thing. I bought a Tamron 28-300mm macro only to discover it won't focus in low light areas such as inside museums!! I never had these problems with my 7D and the Sigma 18-250mm macro. I did have severe noise problems though so at least the noisey photo problems are gone.


----------



## Gibrun (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  This definitely made my decision easier!


----------



## wano (Sep 24, 2013)

Which one did you end up with? My money would've been on the 5D


----------



## enerlevel (Sep 25, 2013)

I have used the 5d mark III in the past. It's like a cross between the 7D and 5d mark II. If u wished the focus system of 7D with the image quality of 5D mk II (little better) then the 5D mk III is your answer. 
However if you liked the way 5d mkII performed but wanted slight improvement in low light focusing, better iso performance and auto iso on M mode (a lot of ppl including me wanted this feature) then get the 6D.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 25, 2013)

You could always rent them both and see which one works better for you.


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 25, 2013)

correct me if im wrong but the 6d has a center cross type focus, and the 5d3 does not, so if thats the only focus point you use (which many do) then the 6d is better at that. the 5d3 advertises 61-point  (up to 41 cross-type points) but im unsure of the center. I've watched a review from dave dugdale and from his test the 6d was able to focus in lower light then the 5d3.

images, the 6d isn't as fast or has the buffer the 5d3, but picture quality, you'd be very hard to find a difference.
video, the 5d3 here clearly wins, it handles moire patterns and aliasing much better.
5d3 has 2 card slots, 6d has 1. also the 5d3 can use a CF card and from a video i saw it was able to write fast enough to clear the buffer, meaning you can take raw shots as fast as jpeg.
from all the reviews i've seen, thats basically the main difference. there are other minor difference, these ive named off cause they may be the difference in deciding.


----------



## enerlevel (Sep 25, 2013)

I think I all the cameras, center is always cross type as that's the most precise point of focusing... 
6D focuses better because it can focus all the way down to -3 Ev


----------

